# horse livery in cyprus



## shelleylouking (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi everyone

I'm moving out to Cyprus in May to join my husband, and would really love to bring my horse with me, I cant bear to sell him. Does anyone know of a livery yard/stabling in or around the Paralimni area ? Im struggling to get any info on the net. If anyone has any experience of transporting a horse to Cyprus please do let me have any info/advice. 

Thanks ever so much! 

shelley x


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

I think the Dhekelia Saddle Club does livery although it may be restricted to service personnel. The saddle club is not that far from Paralimni.


----------



## zeebo (Nov 15, 2009)

Dhekelia is open to normal people as well.. might take my little ones along as i heard its cheap.

Dunno how you wuld get a horse here? container ful of hay and airholes?


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

zeebo said:


> Dhekelia is open to normal people as well.. might take my little ones along as i heard its cheap.


Yes Dhekelia Saddle Club also does riding lessons. They also have donkeys. My neighbour went for a bit and she said it was cheap. They have equipment for hire. I saw examples of the hats and would say if you have your own hard hats I recommend you take them! And don't forget carrots, apples and polo mints for the horses. 

Lastly, don't expect a flashy, state-of-the-art stable. The horses etc are well looked after but IMHO the stables could do with a lick of paint!


----------



## michellelouise (May 7, 2009)

Hi Babs thats really helpful thanks, I will go and see them when I'm over next week  x


----------



## shelleylouking (Mar 31, 2010)

shelleylouking said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I'm moving out to Cyprus in May to join my husband, and would really love to bring my horse with me, I cant bear to sell him. Does anyone know of a livery yard/stabling in or around the Paralimni area ? Im struggling to get any info on the net. If anyone has any experience of transporting a horse to Cyprus please do let me have any info/advice.
> 
> ...


if anyones interested I have since found out horse livery is available in Frenaros tel 99174400 its 50euros a week for full livery


----------



## MrB (Jun 2, 2010)

You might want to try calling Caroline at rideincyprus (99 777624, 97 629148)

Although her horses are up near Lysos (I haven't ridden there yet, but they look really fit and happy up in the pine forest bandit country 

I'm sure she can advise you

MrB


----------



## trn (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi Shelley,
I saw one of your posts about looking after your horses 
--->


----------



## trn (Apr 16, 2011)

shelleylouking said:


> if anyones interested I have since found out horse livery is available in Frenaros tel 99174400 its 50euros a week for full livery


Hi Shelley,
can you give some aditional information, what exactly you want, terms?

Thank you,
Tony


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

trn said:


> Hi Shelley,
> can you give some aditional information, what exactly you want, terms?
> 
> Thank you,
> Tony


Shelley has already found something.


----------

